# Ducks



## derekwendy (Apr 15, 2012)

Could you please tell me what type / breed of duck this is 
Thank you.
Derek


----------



## aspire5532 (Nov 6, 2011)

she looks like a karki campbell they lay lovely big white eggs yummy


----------



## bluegirl (May 7, 2012)

I was just going to say that's a female Khaki campbell.


----------



## James Shilton (Nov 21, 2017)

Khaki Cambell, 100%. It doesn't look like. Cross breed.


----------

